# 1997 F350 7.3 Diesel Oil Leak



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

Noticed Motor Oil Seeping Out Of The Top Of This Tubular Part On The Side Of My 7.3. The Motor Oil Leaks Out Regardless Of The Motor Running Or Not.

Can Anyone Give Me Some Info On What This Part Is Called And What Might Be The Cause Of This Leak ?

Im Mechanically Skilled And Would Rather Replace This Cylinder- Type Part Myself If Possible .

( See Picture Attached ) 
Thanks Alot.


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

That is the oil cooler.
Go to OILBURNERS.NET and join up.
If you are going to own a diesel, that is the place to be. A very knowledgeable bunch of guys. (As a matter of fact, it was someone over there that informed me about this site.)


----------



## WintersGold (Feb 17, 2006)

*Oil Leak*

That oil leak is your oil cooler, about a $300 dealer item and a pain in the butt to deal with. I am in the process of replacing mine now. I ended up pulling the engine out due to replacing the oil pan as well. However I do not think that you need to pull the engine out just to replace the oil cooler.
The oil cooler comes in three main parts. Twe ends that bolt onto the lower block one of which your oil filter screws on to. The the tube itself which comes apart with a degree of difficulty but doable. its only held in place by a total of four O-Rings two on each end friction fit.

Good luck and if you need any additional info feel free to contacy me.

Winters Gold


----------



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info - my local dealer quoted me a price of approx $300 for parts ( as mentioned here ) and couple hrs labor . I think I will have them handle this - something tells me this is a major pain to replace.

My oil pan is on its way out and it will need replacing soon also - if the price is right maybe I'll have them do this also.


----------

